# Hurghada in January



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i would be in hurghada by mid January 
any suggestions where to visit?any tips will be appreciated


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

cairo said:


> i would be in hurghada by mid January
> any suggestions where to visit?any tips will be appreciated


Try diving, it's a bit chilly in Jan but that's what Hurghada is all about. 
Or are you looking for bars/restaurants/cafes/shopping/beaches/safari/quads/other activities?


----------

